# Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünsche



## Administrator (29. Juni 2008)

*Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Succer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Auch hier nochmal der Link zum "D3 Klassen-Spekulations-Thread" im Battle.net Forum (Englisch)

>KLICK<


----------



## Hard-2-Get (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Ich will meine Assassine wiederhaben.


----------



## Moleny (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Ich fürchte für den Totenbeschwörer siehts wohl schlecht aus.
Totenbeschwörer und Hexendoktor in einem Spiel wär wohl doppelt gemoppelt einfach zu ähnlich von den Fähigkeiten die zwei klassen. Ich persönlich würde lieber einen coolen Nekromanten statt dieses komischen Bushmanns spielen, der erinnert mich einfach zu sehr an den schäbbigen dritten Akt aus Diablo 2.


----------



## Succer (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*



			
				Moleny am 29.06.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fürchte für den Totenbeschwörer siehts wohl schlecht aus.
> Totenbeschwörer und Hexendoktor in einem Spiel wär wohl doppelt gemoppelt einfach zu ähnlich von den Fähigkeiten die zwei klassen. Ich persönlich würde lieber einen coolen Nekromanten statt dieses komischen Bushmanns spielen, der erinnert mich einfach zu sehr an den schäbbigen dritten Akt aus Diablo 2.


Blizzard hat gesagt dass sich die Beiden überhaupt nicht ausschließen würden (obwohl es auf mich auch den Eindruck macht, dass die sehr ähnlich sind) Aber wir werden ja sehen


----------



## Atropa (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Ganz klar den Necromancer.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Ganz klar die Amazone


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

ich möchte vor allem, dass man pro Klasse männlich oder weiblich wählen kann. zB halt auch einen zauberer, oder eine barbarin.

und das aussehen sollte man auch ein bisschen selbstgestalten können, diverse stimmen wären auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## GeBlItZdInGsT (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Ich hoffe auf ne Zauberinn, für evtl. MF runs, falls es derartiges wieder geben sollte


----------



## Solon25 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*



			
				Herbboy am 29.06.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte vor allem, dass man pro Klasse männlich oder weiblich wählen kann. zB halt auch einen zauberer, oder eine barbarin.


Wenn man nicht alle News liest, besonders die relevanten was Klassen etc. betrifft, kann man nicht mitbekommen das Blizzard das schon bestätigt hat  Ja, man wird beide wählen können 

Selten einen so tollen gespielt wie den Nekromanten in Guild Wars. Einige Züge von dem hat der Hexen Doktor schon gezeigt. Mir sagt aber sein Aussehen überhaupt nicht zu *damn*


----------



## RapidezZ (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Hmm irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass zu wenig Leute Diablo 1 : Hellfire gezockt haben - der Mönch war doch einfach das geilste damals


----------



## phoeniX-himself (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass die meisten Klassen aus Diablo 2 übernommen werden, zumindest mal Zauberin, Amazone, evtl. Paladin. Ist mir eigtl auch egal, denn als alter Haudrauf hab ich meinen Barbar schon sicher


----------



## Sackerl (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*



			
				RapidezZ am 01.07.2008 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass zu wenig Leute Diablo 1 : Hellfire gezockt haben - der Mönch war doch einfach das geilste damals



An den Mönch hab ich auch schon gedacht. Aber der is schon n bisschen in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## DawnHellscream (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Krieger =/ Barbar ?!


----------



## GrafGurKe (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Pala und amazone magier sollten es schon noch sein 
die d3 charaktäre müssen nicht den selben namen haben aber die fähigkeiten wie z.B auren des palas sollten schon wieder mit dabei sein

vlt wär ein richtiger healer für den multiplayer aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## ziegenbock (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*



			
				GrafGurKe am 06.07.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> vlt wär ein richtiger healer für den multiplayer aber auch nicht schlecht



und wie soll der im singleplayerspiel durchkommen? blizzard wird wohl kaum fürs battlenet ne neue klasse einführen.


----------



## Sumpfling (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*



			
				ziegenbock am 08.07.2008 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> GrafGurKe am 06.07.2008 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im übrigen gabs bei Diablo auch nie so wirklich die ansonsten typische MMORPG Rollenverteilung ->Tank+Healer+Damagedealer sondern jeder pölte nach Lust und Laune das um was im über den Weg lief. 
Wer unbedingt ein Rollenspiel spielen will wo jedes Partymitglied eine bestimmte Aufgabe übernimmt der muss schon ein echtes MMORPG spielen.


----------



## ziegenbock (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*



			
				Sumpfling am 10.07.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer unbedingt ein Rollenspiel spielen will wo jedes Partymitglied eine bestimmte Aufgabe übernimmt der muss schon ein echtes MMORPG spielen.



nicht unbedingt. das geht auch bei einigen singleplayerrollenspielen, z.b. der icewind dale reihe.


----------



## AshLambert (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*



			
				Sumpfling am 10.07.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 08.07.2008 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry für offtopic, aber:
Wenn so ein Dreck in Diablo 3 Einzug hält, können sie's behalten. -.-
Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich spiele WoW auch gerne, aber dieses Gruppenspiel mit Aggro und klarer Rollenverteilung hat im Diablouniversum nichts verloren, was ja im vornherein ein Singleplayergame mit Coop-fokus ist. Den Coop genau wie die Vorgänger machen. Bitte 
nichts verändern. Alles andere würde sich zu sehr nach MMO anfühlen.
Und davon gibts imho seit WoW einfach zu viele. 

PS: Fein das Icewind Dale sowas bieten kann als Singleplayer RPG, dann kann ja Icewind Dale 3 diese "Tradition" fortsetzen.
ABER HÄNDE WEG VOM DIABLO SPIELGEFÜHL!!!
Danke. 


Zu den Klassen: ich wünsche mir meine Sorci zurück, und ich bin recht optimistisch das sie es reinschafft. Was wäre ein Diablospiel ohne Zauberklasse?
Desweiteren wäre ich sehr traurig, wenn die den Paladin vergessen.

5 Klassen finde ich ausserdem zu wenig. Schon Diablo 2 hatte 5 Klassen, LoD dann 7.
Da hätte ich schon ein wenig mehr für D3 erwartet. 
Nun gut, lassen wir uns überraschen, ist ja noch nichts fest, bis auf Barbar und Hexendoktor (der mir irgendwie zu lila ist, hoffe das ist nur das "Anfangsset"..ich fühlte mich an WoW erinnert).


----------



## KainLaVey (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Da es keine männlichen Amazonen gibt kann man diese Charklasse wohl ausschließen


----------



## LordMephisto (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Ganz klar der Druide


----------



## KaesebrotHarald (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

Bin eindeutig für den Totenbeschwörer, der hat mir einfach am meisten Spass gemacht


----------



## shuttlecock (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*



			
				KaesebrotHarald am 18.07.2008 02:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eindeutig für den Totenbeschwörer, der hat mir einfach am meisten Spass gemacht


  
Der Nekro ist und bleibt einfach mal geil


----------



## Blade59 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Zwei Charakterklassen für Diablo 3 stehen bereits fest - der Hexendoktor und der Barbar. Fünf sollen es insgesamt werden. Welche Diablo-Klasse wünschen Sie sich zurück?*

schwere entscheidung zwischen ama und necro ....

ama


----------

